# Foot ascender gaff set up



## NCTREE (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone climb with a foot ascender and gaffs? If so I'd like to see your setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 24, 2014)

My friend is selling a set now for 425.00 with the CMI on it , he went with a new set of gaffs with the ascender , they are pretty bad ass though nice for multi stem trees


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 24, 2014)

this is for the gaffs only not the Cadillac pads or the climb rites


----------



## squad143 (Nov 24, 2014)

NCTREE said:


> Anyone climb with a foot ascender and gaffs? If so I'd like to see your setup.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I had to ascend with gaffs last Saturday.

I just strapped a right hand pantin over the gaff on my right leg. Once the rope was placed in the pantin, I put a small biner through the locking hole in the pantin. Then as I was ascending, I hooked my left gaff into the biner. That way I could take advantage over using both legs to climb. Once in the tree and on the gaffs, the pantin didn't seem to get in the way, so I left it on.

I'll try and post a pic later


----------



## squad143 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## NCTREE (Nov 25, 2014)

Are you climbing drt? I've been climbing SRT with spikes and I use the haas system for ascending. I wasn't sure if I'd be spiking my rope trying to use a foot ascender


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guran (Nov 25, 2014)

I Climb on Carbon Geckos. I guess adding a foot ascender on those would be a bad idea? Anybody who has tried it?


----------



## squad143 (Nov 25, 2014)

NCTREE said:


> Are you climbing drt? I've been climbing SRT with spikes and I use the haas system for ascending. I wasn't sure if I'd be spiking my rope trying to use a foot ascender
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was climbing DRT.
I don't believe you would be spiking your rope as you climb with a HAAS type system. My thoughts would be as the spur got close to the rope, it would just push it away since it is hanging in the air. Not like when it's against a tree where it has no where to go.


----------



## Pelorus (Nov 25, 2014)

Might be worthwhile using vinyl tubing as inexpensive (disposable) gaff guards to help avoid spiking the climbing line.


----------



## swingdude (Nov 28, 2014)

Distels/Geckos....with foot ascender...had it for a couple of weeks....


----------



## swingdude (Nov 28, 2014)

It's easy to install and take of, not necessary for all trees so I keep it in the truck...takes 5 mins to install...have used it a few times and it works well....I only climb SRT...for the last 3 years


----------



## gorman (Nov 28, 2014)

swingdude said:


> Distels/Geckos....with foot ascender...had it for a couple of weeks....View attachment 382632


So you put a plate in between the ascender and the shank. Right? How did you fix the ascender to the plate? Can I see a photo of the back of the ascender on there?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 29, 2014)

You won't spike the line because it travels through the ascender inches away , wherever it moves with the ascender it is not in the way to get spiked


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 29, 2014)

Like I said earlier for a tree that has 2 or more stems you can work the wood down and slap on the ascender to climb back up to the TIP and the knot tends itself since you are pulling the slack with your foot so you can literally go back up without it even putting a spike into the tree


----------



## swingdude (Nov 29, 2014)

Gorman, my friend made it and sells them for$125...yhe buck ti's pictured above with the ct ascender were also mine....I can hook you up...that is a ct lefty mounted on aircraft aluminium....


----------



## swingdude (Nov 29, 2014)

It makes for a right gaff setup...


----------



## one2tree (Dec 1, 2014)

check out kiwiklimber on YOUTUBE all carbon fiber an titainium i think (i dont use SRT )


----------



## imagineero (Dec 2, 2014)

What are you guys using this for? Hard to imagine a scenario where rope climbing is gonna be quicker than spiking for the average Joe


----------



## one2tree (Dec 2, 2014)

i dont use it myself but the guys that use srt access love it? ask one of them lol i'm a prussic man an have been for 15yrs


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 2, 2014)

imagineero said:


> What are you guys using this for? Hard to imagine a scenario where rope climbing is gonna be quicker than spiking for the average Joe


Now come on don't knock it untill you try it. I can see plenty of scenarios it would be handy. I'd rather climb a rope then spike a big nasty knarley trunk, or a trunk covered in ivy. Sometimes your just taking a lead off and don't want to spike the tree. I find it to be more efficient than spiking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagineero (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm just poking fun cause I'm too fat for SRT ;-)


----------

